# Please help!



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello, I have 2 chihuahuas, they sleep in my bed, with me, but I start dating a guy who don't like too much dogs, and also last night he stay at home overnight and I have to take my dogs out of my room, and close the door. I feel horrible now, I don't know how to change this.. I don't want to hurt my dogs, I love them. Any advice? Thanks


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Get rid of the guy. There are plenty out there that love dogs :smile:
Honestly, there is only going to be heartbreak ahead if he doesn't like dogs and you adore them. You need someone who will love your dogs nearly as much as you do.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I am a married old man that hasn't dated in eons BUT ... If I was young and single and spending the night with a girl for the first time and she let her dogs intefere with the date, I wouldn't see her again. The guy is there to see you and get to know you. There is plenty of time for him to get to know the dogs later. It won't kill them to be put out of the bedroom one night.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

> The guy is there to see you and get to know you. There is plenty of time for him to get to know the dogs later. It won't kill them to be put out of the bedroom one night.


Yeah, I do agree with you if he does like dogs but doesn't want them in the bedroom when, well, it could be a mite disconcerting if you know what I mean. 
I took it to read that he dislikes dogs (or does not like dogs too much).


----------



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> I am a married old man that hasn't dated in eons BUT ... If I was young and single and spending the night with a girl for the first time and she let her dogs intefere with the date, I wouldn't see her again. The guy is there to see you and get to know you. There is plenty of time for him to get to know the dogs later. It won't kill them to be put out of the bedroom one night.


Thanks so much for your advice..looking as your point of view..is right what you said.


----------



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah, I do agree with you if he does like dogs but doesn't want them in the bedroom when, well, it could be a mite disconcerting if you know what I mean.
> I took it to read that he dislikes dogs (or does not like dogs too much).


He doesn't said he dislike complete dogs.. he is not use to be with pets..


----------

